# Resources > Education Center > Lucid Dreaming Book Project >  >  Misc. Material

## Jimmehboi

*Here goes all material and stuff written that has no place to go. It may or may not ever end up in the final project. Most likely topics which are popular with authors will be cobbled together so everyone can be a part of it. 

To make sure we don't have 20 people writing about dream control and 1 person writing about history, it's better to just speak up in the writer's thread about what you want to write about ahead of time instead of posting what you want to write first. That way everyone will get a chance at authorship and we won't have 20 pieces of writing saying the same basic things. 

However, if you have something that doesn't fit in the chapter list so far and you have already written it or want to make sure it goes somewhere, you may post it here and we'll try to fit it in somewhere.

Naiya
*




Hehe  :tongue2:  Well I'm on at my girlfriend's house and I havn't got much time, so I'll type up my quick introduction and as much as I can now, hopefully you'll able to see what I'm going for from this  :wink2: 





> *Astral Projection- An introduction to your mind.*
> "They" say that you only use 10 percent of your brain's actual capability, or something stupid like that, you may already know that's a myth based on the usage of local neurons. In reality, your brain use 100 percent of it at all times, whether you're taking a relaxing bath, skydiving or working out a complex equation- it will never fail you to process everything it possibly can, sadly, you just cannot see it.
> 
> Consider that when I use the word "you", I'm talking about that 10% of brain-power we hear so much about, that's the part which we have been trained to use day-in, day-out. The subconcious of your brain seems to be the 90% we cannot readily use- the lightning fast and limitless calculator which resides so quietly inside your head, ticking away at all times, processing vast amounts of information otherwise incomprehendable to "you".
> 
> Imagine yourself standing with closed eyes upon a podium of some sort, overlooking many people from different backgrounds and origins, opinions and beliefs, interests and personalities, all of which are expressed through their clothing, expressions and overall general appearances, then you open your eyes to those people for a single second- despite what you may think, your subconcious will notice every single one of the individuals and roughly sum up their emotions, races and personalities right then and there.
> 
> Evolution has brought us humans to develop the part of the brain which we use today- the one that gave us the wit to fly planes, build bridges over water and more simply- the wheel; our race is unique in comparison to all other life on earth, that's where our trained conciousnessness brought us, but maybe it's time for us to fire-up some usage of that almighty sublime of ours, the one that is arguably capable of predicting the future- by expressing a strong interest in lucid dreaming, forms of visionary practice and dedicating an aim of tuning into the knowledge of yourself and your mind, you could do just that.
> 
> ...

----------


## Naiya

Duplicate post...yay.  :tongue2:

----------

